# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Si i thonë shqip?

## nimf

E hapa kete teme vecanerisht per ato fjale te huaja qe ne kemi veshtiresi ti perkthejme ne shqip.  
Me sa pashe une nuk kishte teme te posacme per kete.  
Shume here kur shkruaj, ose edhe mendoj, edhe kur flas for that matter (kjo e fundit psh), ndesh fjale qe do te doja ti thoja ne shqip vetem po te dija se si.

1. wonder.  psh si mund te perkthehet nje fjali e tille.   I wonder if you are telling the truth.

vijon

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Nimf, 

ajo mund te perkthehej me se miri si "Mendohem vallë, a e thua te verteten?" 

Pershendetje!

StarCraft.

----------


## Calvero

Mund t'a përkthesh : pyes veten, dua të dij, jam kurioz t'a dij ose thjesht si thotë dhe Starcrafti vallë  

P.S nga Cambridge International Dictionary of English
Wonder - verb : To ask yourself questions or express a desire to know about something

----------


## illiriani

ajo fjali nuk është pyetëse (I wonder if you are telling the truth), por 

Mrekullohem, kur ti e thua të vërteten!

----------


## Calvero

Illirian 

Nga Cambridge International Dictionary of English : 
You can use wonder in phrases at the beginning of a request if you want to make it more formal and polite : 
- I wonder if you could give me some information about places to visit in the area? 
- I was wondering if you were busy Friday night. If not, would you like to come to the cinema with me? 
Pra ku themi 'i wonder if' është gjithmonë fillimi i një fjalie pyetëse. Si do t'i përktheje ti fjalitë e mësipërme nqs përkthimi do të ishte mrekullohem apo habitem ? 
Wonder ka kuptimin habitem apo mrekullohem kur shoqërohet me that ose at psh :  
- I don't wonder that she burst into tears after the way you spoke to her.  (Nuk habitem që ajo qau me të madhe ...) 

Calvero

----------


## illiriani

...habitem, kur ti thua të vërteten (ky do të ishte përkthimi më adekuat, për fjalinë - I wonder if you are telling the truth)

  fjala - wonder, ka disa kuptime, mvarësisht në çfarë ënyre thohet sipas kuptimit të fjalisë a mendimit...

----------


## glaukus 001

Fjala _wonder_, sic e tha edhe calver e ti ilirian ka disa kuptime dhe perkthehet ndryshe ne perdorime te ndryshme.
Ne rastin e ''_i wonder if u are telling the truth_.
 ... perkthimi i starcraft eshte  i sakte dhe i prere.

Te jesh gjuhetar eshte tjeter gje por te jesh perkthyes kerkon edhe njohje te mire te gjuhes nga shqiperon ...

fjala _wonder_ ne fjalorin 110 000 fjalesh te Ramazan Hyses (@ 1998), pervec kuptimeve:habitem, cuditem, mrekullohem ...
ka edhe kutpimet: mendohem, vras mendjen, pyes veten ...

Per fjaline tende *pohuese* me kuptim pyetes, nimf, mund te 
vlejne edhe keto shqiperime: 

- Nuk e di nese po thua te verteten.
- Dyshoj nese po me tregon te verteten.
- S'jam i sigurt ne ate qe thua.
- Jam me 2 mendje per ate qe po me tregon.
ose edhe - A thua po flet te verteten?


p.s.  adekuat = i/e pershtatshem, e/i gjetur, me vend ... (shqip)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nimf

'mendohem valle, a e thua te verteten' eshte me e aferta.  megjithate eshte pak larg lirshmerise/prakticitetit (glaukus mi korrigjo keto po qe nevoja  :buzeqeshje:  ) qe fjalia 'i wonder if you're telling the truth' percjell.  (mbase nga nen-perdorimi i fjales 'valle' ne te perditshmen.)

kjo tema ishte aq e vjeter sa une po mendohesha a valle do ti pergjigjej njeri.   :buzeqeshje:   rrofshi!
ta vijoje kush te ket probleme te tilla!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> _Postuar më parë nga illiriani01_ 
> *...habitem, kur ti thua të vërteten (ky do të ishte përkthimi më adekuat, për fjalinë - I wonder if you are telling the truth)
> 
>   fjala - wonder, ka disa kuptime, mvarësisht në çfarë ënyre thohet sipas kuptimit të fjalisë a mendimit...*


Kjo nuk eshte e vertete per shkak se ne fjali gjendet edhe nje fjale sikur "if" qe do te thote "Nese/Vallë". 

Ti e ke perkthyer si "Kur" e ajo ne te vertete nuk eshte e tille.

Pershendetje!

----------


## illiriani

mire, starcraft

  sipas mendimit tim në fjalinë - I wonder if you are telling the truth, është kur ndigjon dikend që nuk ta mbush syrin as mendjen se e thotë të vërteten dhe thotë: unë mrekullohem, nëse ti thua të vërteten...E sa për atë fjalorin e R.Hysës, i mirë është kur nuk kemi një tjetër... :buzeqeshje: 

  Këtu nuk ka rëndësi aq, fjalia I wonder if you are telling the truth, ku dikush e thotë në 4-5 variante, sa është me rëndësi mendimi në të cilin kalkulon ide vet fjalia... mendoj se shpreh një dyshim, a thua përnjëmend të vërteten (eh m'knaqe, n'koftë, se e thua të vërteten - dialektore), kur nuk je i sigurtë a e tha ai të vërteten... se ishe poshtë dhe tash qënke ngritë pak...

  Punët e thella kanë mana (thot populli) në gjërat më të thjeshta, i dituri më i madh, shkreton më së shumëti... (ai që jeton në bjeshkë, malet e rrafshit i duken rudina kaçubash)...sado i ditur të jetë njeriu edhe më i dituri, dituria e tij është 'një pikë ujë në sqepin e zogut në lis bregeti, kurse padituria e tij - është deti' (filozofi popullore shqiptare)!

  (mjafton të diskutojmë me sens, kuptim sa më të plotë pa anime...)

ndezne nganjë, kush e pin malmeboren 7.50    :buzeqeshje: 


_[Posti u editua pjeserisht sepse ishte jashte teme komplet - te sugjeroj te perdoresh mesazhet private per bisedime te tilla. Une jam gjithmone i hapur - StarCraft]_

----------


## macia_blu

ma beni ne 
anglisht fjalen "meshire" ose "lemoshe" po pertoj te shfletoj fjaliore.
flm.
......................................
macia  qe po vdes injorante!

----------


## illiriani

meshire=mercy, pity,

kam meshire per dikend=to pity for someone

e meshiroj=to forbear

meshirohem=I pity him / her...

----------


## barcelonist

si mund te shqiperohet kjo fjal :xx:

----------


## Gjinokastra

Mod ?

Moderator ?

Korrigjues . Ndërmjetës . Përmbajtës .

 :rrotullo syte:

----------


## barcelonist

> Mod ?
> 
> Moderator ?
> 
> Korrigjues . Ndërmjetës . Përmbajtës .


jo jo vetem fjala Mod
kam kerkuar ne shume fjalor dhe nuk e kam gjetur, per kete arsye kerkova ndihme ne forum
megjithate falemnderit

----------


## stern

* Diku lezova dicka dhe mu duk e arsyeshme ta sjell ketu per te diskutuar:

Mqs shume prej nesh jemi te ikur me kohe nga Shqiperia, kemi shume fjale qe si dime sakt...ose te cilat i "Shqiperojme" nga gjuhet qe dime...
Mua me ndodh, dhe te di fjal e mos me vine ndermend...
Ne kete teme, mund te marim ndihme nga "Mesuset" e gjuhes Shqipe, duke i reprezentuar me foto, ose ne gjuhe tjeter fjalet qe duam ti dime Shqip...


Pershembull,me interesonte te di se si i thone Shqip:

*

----------


## strange

Si i thonë kujt? Ne foto shihen disa yje, qielli, disa pisha, nata si dhe shihet një fotografi. Çka dëshiron te dish si i thonë?

----------


## iliria e para

"shkrepjen e yllit" pra besoj qe pyet per kometen.

----------


## ILMGAP

> Si i thonë kujt? Ne foto shihen disa yje, qielli, disa pisha, nata si dhe shihet një fotografi. Çka dëshiron te dish si i thonë?


po ajo qe po bie ....... si i thuhet ?

----------


## muslimani72

komet i thuan

----------

